# Training plan for 3mph improvement



## Tomasd (Jul 9, 2010)

I take 30miles rides, sometimes 60miles, if everything goes well including good wind, my speed average is 17.5mph. If I wanted to improve by, let us say, 3mph and manage 100miles so that it is still fun, what training does it take? I know it is individual, but how many months does it take, how many rides per week and what is their lenght to reach this level? What is the best training plan for an amateur to see some results of his/her effort?


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

there is no formula for what you want, improvement is entirely up to the individual (genetics, body type, workout structure/frequency/intensity, etc.). Average speeds depend on what your terrain is like (hills, traffic stops, etc) but if you have a consistent route you can obviously judge improvement. Pick up a book with training plans (chris carmichael books?) or do some searching here.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Interval training.

That's the short easy answer. The real answer is that in order to go faster, you need to condition yourself to recover faster. How you do that, is up to you. For me, intervals do that.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

One time a week find a lonely stretch of road and have a motorcycle or vespa scooter motor pace you at about 20 mph. That means you are going to draft off a motor bike. Every other week or so, increase the speed, and wala...after about 5 or 6 sessions your top speed will have increased when you take away the motor.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*2x20*



Tomasd said:


> I take 30miles rides, sometimes 60miles, if everything goes well including good wind, my speed average is 17.5mph. If I wanted to improve by, let us say, 3mph and manage 100miles so that it is still fun, what training does it take? I know it is individual, but how many months does it take, how many rides per week and what is their lenght to reach this level? What is the best training plan for an amateur to see some results of his/her effort?


The best way to improve your ability to hold speed is to do long intervals, 10-20 minutes. If you can work your way up to 2, 20 minute intervals in a ride, you will be on your way. However, as noted by others, if that 17.5 mph average is on hilly/windy courses, getting your average up to 20.5 may exceed your genetic potential. Averaging over 20 on a solo ride on a hilly course is out of reach for many (most?) of us.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

You can either :

-- improve your aerodynamics and riding position, ie get a _lot_ lower.
or
-- increase your power by (20.5/17.5) ^3 = 61% (!).

Probably a combination of the two. Aerodynamic power losses, the primary loss on flat roads, increases as 3rd power of speed. It's huge.


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

Intervals and riding with faster groups. You'll get dropped in the beginning, but if you have the potential to increase to 20 mph (not many can, depending on the terrain), you'll eventually be able to keep up. 100 miles at 20 mph is a whole 'nother ball game. I can maintain 20 mph over rolling terrain for 40 to 50 miles (2,000 to 2,500 feet of climbing). I rode a century two weeks ago at 17.26 mph (3,800 feet of climbing). I probably could have ridden it at 18+, but we slowed down for a couple of riders who were hurting. I am certain I could not have maintained 20 mph for 100 miles.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

av8torjim said:


> Intervals and riding with faster groups.



Yeah that pretty much sums it up.

Riding with groups helped me the most. I'm pretty good about pushing myself alone so it wasn't so much the physical part of it but I found out from observing more experience riders that I was clueless about pacing and riding a long wasn't teaching me about it.

And unless you're rail already dropping a few pounds always helps.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

Like* tom_h* says, either get a lot more power or more aero. (Or some combination)

See this bike speed calculator to get a rough idea of speed vs power:

Taking the default settings, it shows:
150 watts to go 17.6 mph on the hoods
220 watts to go 20.4 mph on the hoods,
180 watts to go 20.5 mph on the drops.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Some thoughts.*



Tomasd said:


> If I wanted to improve by, let us say, 3mph and manage 100miles so that it is still fun, what training does it take?


A 3-mph average speed is difficult to do by anyone's standard. The shorter the distance you're looking at, the easier it is. But it'll still take a long time and the serious (not necessarily fun) training suggested by others to do that. A 3-mph average speed increase over 100 miles is huge, especially since you're already turning a 17.5 mph average. Gains come slower and slower as you get fitter and fitter.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

wim said:


> A 3-mph average speed is difficult to do by anyone's standard. The shorter the distance you're looking at, the easier it is. But it'll still take a long time and the serious (not necessarily fun) training suggested by others to do that. A 3-mph average speed increase over 100 miles is huge, especially since you're already turning a 17.5 mph average. Gains come slower and slower as you get fitter and fitter.


Pretty much. I'd almost go as far to say that expecting that much of a gain in a single season is almost unobtainable unless your training is indeed that poor. 

Don't just train hard, train right. Get your bike fitted if you haven't already. Find your ideal cadence if you haven't already. Get a training plan. Intervals alone won't fix things. Endurance riding along won't fix things. Knowing when to do which type of workout can make you faster, although I kinda doubt the 3mph improvement in a single season.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

wim said:


> Gains come slower and slower as you get fitter and fitter.


Whatever you do to increase your fitness, DO NOT ever forget this statement. It is spot on!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Intervals seemed to help me go from 18mph century to 20mph century. I was running a lot at the time and once a week I did intervals - 1.1 mile sprint by 1.1 mile recovery (local loop) for about 20 miles and then doing long rides on the weekends. I think the running and intervals are what really pushed up my average speed.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

For me it took riding about 6-7 hours a week with faster people and about 4 years. (Granted, I am limited to 7-8 months of outside riding in Wisconsin)


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

My approach to riding is a lot like running (and it works) - if you want to be able to ride a higher average pace, start off by building up your aerobic capacity. Long rides, relatively constant effort. Next, push the pace some. Not intervals, but try doing a predetermined part of your ride at a higher pace. Work your way up to doing the whole ride at the elevated pace. Then hold at the higher pace for a while until it is easy. Then either up your mileage or intensity again. Once you reach a new plateau, back off for a week and recover. Then push again. Again I come from a running background, but that is how world class runners get in shape, and to my understanding elite cyclists do the same, putting in hours and hours of miles before even attempting interval training. 

Also, intervals shouldn't be an "every day" thing, they're great for short-term gains but serve to "sharpen" you. The long rides are a foundation upon which you build the rest of your fitness.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

aengbretson said:


> My approach to riding is a lot like running (and it works) - if you want to be able to ride a higher average pace, start off by building up your aerobic capacity. Long rides, relatively constant effort. Next, push the pace some. Not intervals, but try doing a predetermined part of your ride at a higher pace. Work your way up to doing the whole ride at the elevated pace. Then hold at the higher pace for a while until it is easy. Then either up your mileage or intensity again. Once you reach a new plateau, back off for a week and recover. Then push again. Again I come from a running background, but that is how world class runners get in shape, and to my understanding elite cyclists do the same, putting in hours and hours of miles before even attempting interval training.
> 
> Also, intervals shouldn't be an "every day" thing, they're great for short-term gains but serve to "sharpen" you. The long rides are a foundation upon which you build the rest of your fitness.


This would be my advice before working on interval training. Step up your mileage first, get comfortable riding your 100 mile loop at your 17.5 MPH pace and see if you don't greatly improve your MPH over a shorter distance. Then just up your miles you are comfortable with. I would say if you can get up to riding 150 miles with a 17 MPH average then start interval training starting with 1:1 (10on:10recover) then building down your recovery time ( 10on:5recover) it will all depend on your time invested as to how long it will take.

Chris


----------



## Tomasd (Jul 9, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Don't just train hard, train right.


Thanks all of you for your comments. I will visit a bookstore and a library to see if there are some helpful books - I just ride, and learning how to train and ride can only help. I will also find out if there is a group of riders around. If you had some Internet links that you find good, I will be pleased. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Tomasd (Jul 9, 2010)

It has been several months since I posted this thread and here is a summary of what I have learnt and done - thanks to your comments, books, searching the Internet, my own experience. It may not be and probably will not be the ultimate strategy, it is rather the status where I am now which will develop as I go.

- I purchased a new bicycle (Giant Defy Advanced 3), it has been my dream to have a carbon bike rather than it to be a part of my plan to reach the 3mph improvement.
- I go for long rides at a medium pace, I learnt it develops necessary endurance muscle fibres, fat-based metabolism and maximal oxygen consumption.
- I invested into Garmin Edge 500 Bundle, it includes a heart rate monitor and a cadence sensor. It gave me quite a new view of monitoring my riding - I do not watch my speed but heart rate and cadence, these are key factors for me now.
- Another area of improvement is my technique of pedalling. When I changed from my old, heavier bike to the lighter carbon Giant, it seemed as if the new bike was more demanding regarding the pedalling technique, it requires continual, round pedalling to get a smooth ride.
- I would like to train also during the winter and so I am going to buy a training equipment. As I want to further improve my pedalling technique and train basic endurance, I will probably go for rollers (Tacx Antares).


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Good for you! I hope you keep on improving. When I was racing, and dinosaurs were still roaming the earth, this was my training schedule. I varied it but not by much because it worked.

Most relatively inexperienced riders/racers make the mistake of riding way too fast on their slow rides, and way too slow on their fast rides. As mentioned above intervals and a varied training schedule will work best. I used to use something like this: 

Mon. Long, slow ride of at least 40 miles. Slow means averaging about 13 mph. This builds endurance, burns fat, and gets you ready for long hours in the saddle as well as working out the kinks from the weekend races.

Tues. Sprint day. On a flat, deserted road, pick 2 spots about 50 meters apart. Roll up to the start line at about 6-8 mph in your lowest (easiest) gear. When you cross the line sprint for all your worth, give 120% effort until you cross the other line. Do Not stand up, do not shift gears. Make sure your hands are in the drops at all times. Repeat this 5 times, and then do the same thing in a moderate gear. Repeat 5 times. Lastly, pick a spot about 100-125 meters from the start - roll up to the start at about 15-18mph, then sprint as hard as you can for the 150 meters. Use any gear, shift any time you want. Stand on the pedals if you want. Then ride slowly home 12-14mph. You're done for the day. One caveat - you might want to eat lightly that day. That way if you puke, less will come up.

Wed. Strength day. Find a not too steep hill maybe 1/4 mi. long. A long, steep overpass or bridge will do. It should be about an 8% climb. Start at the base of the hill in your highest (hardest) gear. Climb to the top of the hill as fast as you can. Very important...don't just climb the hill...climb it against the clock. Use your computer to time yourself. This should be an all out-I don't care how much it hurts, I'm not gonna quit-effort. Two very, very important things...never shift gears, stay in your highest gear. Even if you think you're going to stall and fall over...too bad! Don't shift. The other extremely important thing is NEVER stand up. EVER! You must do the entire distance seated. When you're finished, coast down the hill, ride around at 5-10mph until rested, and then do it again - same way. Do this at least 3 times, but not more than 5. You're done for the day. Ride home slowly - 10-13 mph.

Thurs. Intervals followed by LSD. Ride along where it's reasonably flat at about 15mph. After warming up increase your speed - go as hard and as fast as you can using any gear, keeping your hands in the drops. The interval should last 60 sec. Use your computer to time yourself. Rest for 60 sec. without letting your speed drop below ~15mph - Do another interval for 60 sec - rest for 60 sec. etc, etc. You should do a minimum of 5 intervals. After that, go for a nice medium slow ride ~14-15 mph for 20-30 miles.

Fri. Time Trial - map out a distance of about 8-10 miles. Warm up. Start from a dead stop, any gear you want, hands in the drops for the entire distance, and ride the route as fast as you can. I always wear a heart rate monitor. That way I can tell if I'm riding at my max. If I don't, my brain will tell me I'm in too much pain and I should slow down. The HRM will very likely tell me otherwise.

Sat. Your choice. A day off the bike, or an LSD (long, slow, distance) ride. For me on an LSD ride I never allow my heart rate to exceed 115-120 bpm. That's plenty.

Sun. Race day.

When I was an active racer that was my training schedule. I would vary it a little because I'd get bored after a while, but I wouldn't change it by much.

Good luck. If you put in the work, you're going to do much, much better. Practice makes better.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.computrainer.com/rm_inc/PIGuarantee.htm

Purchase a Computrainer and do a 5-month training program and improve 2-4 mph.


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Jan 6, 2005)

Always ride with the wind and get a sag home. Works like a charm and much easier and less painful than all that interval business.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

drummerboy1248 said:


> Always ride with the wind and get a sag home. Works like a charm and much easier and less painful than all that interval business.


Dayum! I like that. I'm just pissed because I never thought of it.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

I think the easiest way to gain speed and increase endurance, is to learn everything you can about eating right. I ride 20x better now that I have a good meal plan for my pre-ride meal, and my snax that I eat during the ride.


----------

